# Review - Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 13, 2015)

Discuss our review of the Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II here.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 13, 2015)

Once again a big "THANK YOU!" for this good and informative review. 

I think, I'll have to start saving my pennies to upgrade.
But looking at the price chart it also has to come down a bit more to justify the purchase.

_Edit: Thanks, Dustin, esp. for the detailed pro/con breakdown and comparison to V1 and the other zooms._


----------



## AlanF (Dec 13, 2015)

Here are some reviews that include measurements of MTFs, stops of IS etc. The objektivtest.se one has MTF measurements of the lens plus 1.4xTC III, and you can compare it with the Tamron 150-600mm and the Sigma 150-600mm S on the same site. The Canon is measured to be slightly sharper at 560mm than the others at a nominal 600mm on FF, and much more so on crop.

https://www.ephotozine.com/article/canon-ef-100-400mm-f-4-5-5-6l-is-ii-usm-lens-review-26892

http://www.lenstip.com/index.html?test=obiektywu&test_ob=439

http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/896-canon100400f4556is2

http://www.objektivtest.se/tester/canon-ef-100-400-mm-f45-56-l-is-ii-usm-test/

http://www.dxomark.com/Lenses/Canon/Canon-EF-400mm-F4-DO-IS-II-USM-mounted-on-Canon-EOS-1Dx__753


----------



## setterguy (Dec 13, 2015)

Great review of the lens! Provides the nonprofessional with a down to earth evaluation of its capabilities and short comings which seem to be very minimal. Thanks again!


----------



## HighLowISO (Dec 13, 2015)

Good Review. Being an early adopter of the original 100-400mm lens, I really want this lens. Since I already have the original though I've been trying to find this one at a good price and missed the refurb sales so far. In the mean time I got the Sigma for just $700 (the best lens deal or what), which might work better on my 5DII since I can get the longer reach I want without the extender and retain AF. Still this review still convinces me right now that I need this lens in my collection. The size of the Sigma makes me see of it as more of a wildlife only lens, and the Canon one more multipurpose. If the skies clear up today I'll take my Sigma out for its first test, and maybe I'll have a different opinion.

Love where Canon is going with their recent lenses, but of course could always wish for better prices, although they seem fine for professional photographers.

Not sure the review said anything that has not already been said a few times about this popular lens, but it was very clear and covered the two main options all in the one review.

I guess I keep watching for a deal on this one as I don't really need any other Canon lens.


----------



## glness (Dec 13, 2015)

I thought this was an accurate, in-depth look at this lens. I might add one thing. Your review says, "Over its native focal length I would give the advantage to the Canon over the Tamron and Sigma variants in overall sharpness, particularly towards the periphery of the image." However, I think the advantage continues even with a 1.4 Extender III attached on the Canon. Yes, the 100-400 II with 1.4x III at 560mm has a ⅔ stop disadvantage (f/8.0 vs. f/6.3) compared to the 600mm nominal focal length of the Tamron 150-600 and both Sigma 150-600 lenses, but the 100-400 II's image quality at 560mm with 1.4x III attached exceeds that of the Tamron and Sigma lenses at 600mm especially at the periphery. Take a look at the comparisons here to see the actual difference:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=972&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=5&API=2&LensComp=929&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=5&APIComp=0

AlanF in this forum has also posted some other useful comparison tools. Thanks again for your thorough review. All the lenses above represent good options for photographers, but your review helps provide another wonderful decision-making resource for people trying to find the best lens for their shooting situations!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 13, 2015)

It's really worth mentioning how well the 100-400mm II goes with the 7DII. At 400mm on the 7DII at f/5.6, it has better resolution (longer reach) than the Tamron or Sigma C at 600mm on FF. They also have to be used at f/8 for the best images, so the 7DII gets a stop extra of light, which compensates for the small sensor.


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi Dustin

Thank you so very, very much for this review. 

I really love my 400 f/5.6 but I've found myself in more than a few situations where it's fixed focal length has inhibited me and thus I began considering selling it for the 100-400 mkii. You've pretty much made up my mind now for me. 

Do you have experience with the 400 f/5.6 and if do, how would you compare IQ and AF to the 100-400 mkii?

Really hope you reply to this. 

Thanks!


----------



## Marauder (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks for another great review Dustin! I just recently (Black Friday) purchased the 7D II and I am now considering replacement of my Canon 100-400 model 1. The new lens sounds awesome--just wish the price would come down a bit here in Canada, but that's unlikely unless out $ recovers substantially!

Still, lots of food for thought! 8)


----------



## sleepnever (Dec 13, 2015)

Good review. I agree with all of it, having used the original 100-400 Mk1 and then rented the Mk2 at least twice before purchasing it on Canon's big refurb sale this year for $1495! 

I mainly do landscapes and while I know the power of a prime, I needed versatility to go with my wide angle and this lens fit. It is plenty sharp, the 1.4x III extender works great on my 5D3 and gives me the focal ranges I like.

Some shots of mine using this lens. Some are landscape, some are close range, some are test shots. These are all handheld btw.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sleepneverstudios/19895790151/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sleepneverstudios/19846354085/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sleepneverstudios/18615075085/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sleepneverstudios/18424509618/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sleepneverstudios/18425243050/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sleepneverstudios/15967491879/


----------



## hockeydad (Dec 13, 2015)

I agree with most of this review. I prefer the push-pull zoom of the original 100-400. With the zoom ring I have to swing my hand completely over the top the lens or reposition my hand to continue to the end of the zoom. This causes difficulty in tracking a subject and lost opportunities to capture images. As for not performing in light-challenging situations, this lens beats the original 100-400 hands down. I have found nearly no hunting/searching for auto focus in low-light situations and the focus is at least twice as fast. This was a problem with the original lens. I find the image quality to be marginally better than the original 100-400. I had to hold the original 100-400 slightly off its extremes, say 110-390mm for good images. I can fully extend and retract with the new lens and get good images.
I really like my Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II!


----------



## stochasticmotions (Dec 13, 2015)

I bought this lens shortly after it came out, had the original for about 8 years. Most of my shooting is with this lens (and sometimes the kenko 1.4X teleconverter). There is a very noticeable improvement in sharpness on the new lens across the frame and the image stabilizer is definitely better. I still find that I prefer the push/pull zoom for quickly finding and pulling in on a moving subject, but the implementation of the twist zoom on the new lens is one of the smoothest I have used. The only downside that I have noticed is that I have more dust on the inside of the new lens in 3 months than I saw on the original in 8 years. Not sure why, but it is very surprising.


----------



## Pieter (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes - just to add another enthusiastic confirmation of the power of the 7D II and this lens. For me this combination effectively replaced the cumbersome set of 5D III, 300mm f/4, a 1.4x TC, and the 100 mm f/2.8 macro lens for handheld nature photography, due to the combination of long reach, short focusing distance, and the high pixel count of the amazing 7D II. I'd say the lens is worth the money - and the 7D II is actually somewhat of a bargain. Here's a recent picture-


----------



## tomscott (Dec 13, 2015)

Great review

Have to agree the 100-400mm and 7DMKII is an epic combo. Stick the 1.4 III in for those pinch moments and its a truly incredible package.


----------



## AJ (Dec 13, 2015)

glness said:


> I thought this was an accurate, in-depth look at this lens. I might add one thing. Your review says, "Over its native focal length I would give the advantage to the Canon over the Tamron and Sigma variants in overall sharpness, particularly towards the periphery of the image." However, I think the advantage continues even with a 1.4 Extender III attached on the Canon. Yes, the 100-400 II with 1.4x III at 560mm has a ⅔ stop disadvantage (f/8.0 vs. f/6.3) compared to the 600mm nominal focal length of the Tamron 150-600 and both Sigma 150-600 lenses, but the 100-400 II's image quality at 560mm with 1.4x III attached exceeds that of the Tamron and Sigma lenses at 600mm especially at the periphery. Take a look at the comparisons here to see the actual difference:
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=972&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=5&API=2&LensComp=929&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=5&APIComp=0
> 
> AlanF in this forum has also posted some other useful comparison tools. Thanks again for your thorough review. All the lenses above represent good options for photographers, but your review helps provide another wonderful decision-making resource for people trying to find the best lens for their shooting situations!



Comparison at 400 mm
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=972&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=2&LensComp=929&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=3&APIComp=1
Comparison to the Sigma contemporary at 560/600 mm
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=972&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=5&API=2&LensComp=990&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=7&APIComp=2
Less of a difference...


----------



## CanoKnight (Dec 13, 2015)

Following on the heels of 100-400 II I have no doubt the 200-600 4.5/5.6 is going to be every bit as stellar. The price is the big question.


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Dec 13, 2015)

I can confirm the IS is incredible on this lens!
Below is handheld at 1/5th!


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2015)

Pretty cool shot, Jan.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 14, 2015)

Pieter said:


> Yes - just to add another enthusiastic confirmation of the power of the 7D II and this lens. For me this combination effectively replaced the cumbersome set of 5D III, 300mm f/4, a 1.4x TC, and the 100 mm f/2.8 macro lens for handheld nature photography, due to the combination of long reach, short focusing distance, and the high pixel count of the amazing 7D II. I'd say the lens is worth the money - and the 7D II is actually somewhat of a bargain. Here's a recent picture-



Awesome shot, Pieter!


----------



## scyrene (Dec 14, 2015)

Jan Jasinski said:


> I can confirm the IS is incredible on this lens!
> Below is handheld at 1/5th!



Nice. Is that mode 2?


----------



## Marauder (Dec 14, 2015)

Pieter said:


> Yes - just to add another enthusiastic confirmation of the power of the 7D II and this lens. For me this combination effectively replaced the cumbersome set of 5D III, 300mm f/4, a 1.4x TC, and the 100 mm f/2.8 macro lens for handheld nature photography, due to the combination of long reach, short focusing distance, and the high pixel count of the amazing 7D II. I'd say the lens is worth the money - and the 7D II is actually somewhat of a bargain. Here's a recent picture-



Superb photo! Thanks for sharing it! 
So far I've only taken my 7D Mark II out once (well twice if you count yesterday, but every bird and animal in the world decided to hide on my and I didn't take a single shot, so I don't count it. LOL) 
On the one experience I did have, I was rather amazed at how well the AF system works, even on the 100-400 model I. I am hoping for more opportunities to use it, possibly around Christmas!


----------



## Marauder (Dec 14, 2015)

Jan Jasinski said:


> I can confirm the IS is incredible on this lens!
> Below is handheld at 1/5th!



WOW!


----------



## RickWagoner (Dec 14, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Here are some reviews that include measurements of MTFs, stops of IS etc. The objektivtest.se one has MTF measurements of the lens plus 1.4xTC III, and you can compare it with the Tamron 150-600mm and the Sigma 150-600mm S on the same site. The Canon is measured to be slightly sharper at 560mm than the others at a nominal 600mm on FF, and much more so on crop.
> 
> https://www.ephotozine.com/article/canon-ef-100-400mm-f-4-5-5-6l-is-ii-usm-lens-review-26892
> 
> ...




IT really is not smart to compare two or three very different lenses like you do. You have all this bench test results for the comparison but it is meaningless to real life shooting. Real life shooting is what matters to people who actually go out and use the gear. A 150-600mm owner is a birder, someone who needs the range and all around use for any bird they encounter, also they're on a smaller budget..The 100-400mm is a great lens but this in day and age not a one all for the everything birder on a budget. If you have a two body setup then sure it works but not if you're a one lens, all birds type. Also if you're not a mainly bird shooting but instead of more wildlife or sport then the 150-600 stuff really is not your bag anyway. There is a easy difference in shooting a huge deer ve a tiny bird. You will want the 600mm for the bird and if you think of playing the poor mans extender route the bird will be long gone by the time you put one on.


----------



## cycleraw (Dec 14, 2015)

Once again another great review by Dustin. The Canon EF 100-400mm L II is a GREAT lens. I preordered the 100-400mm L II in October 2014 and received it November 2014 with thoughts that I would probably return it since I had recently purchased the Sigma 150-600mm Sport. Well, after just over a year of owning both the Sigma and Canon my Sigma 150-600mm Sport is now listed on e-bay.

Here's a shot cropped about 50% at 1/60th, f5.6, 360mm, IS Mode 1 with it mounted on my 1DMIV. Notice the motion blur of the CRAP but the Bear is tack sharp.


----------



## Jet20 (Dec 14, 2015)

I have been using this lens since summer on heavy duty and while I agree the optical quality (especially the lack of any aberrations) is out of this world, I do have two gripes:

1. As stochasticmotions noted above, my copy also showed dust inside the front element after a mere 3 months. This lens is definitely not as dust- and water-proof as you usually would expect from L lenses (and as Canon notes in the manual, it is merely "resistant" and as usual, they do not include any weather-caused damage in the warranty) So I wouldn't want to risk using it in rain or snow at such a high price!

2. While the IS does guarantee shake-free shots in 9 out of 10 cases, it does not keep the image as steady as I was used to with my Tamron 70-300. On that lens, the IS is fused to the optical system so the image stands rock-steady even before you press the shutter, helping with composition.

Also, my IS makes a "ticking noise" when kicking in (half-pressing shutter) and turning off (a few seconds after releasing) which you may not hear in loud environments but which is quite audible in quiet or indoor locations. Does any of you who also owns this lens notice this? I did not hear this noise the first months and my impression is that it is becoming more pronounced recently. I wonder if this is normal wear & tear or it's a defect that I should investigate.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 14, 2015)

Jan Jasinski said:


> I can confirm the IS is incredible on this lens!
> Below is handheld at 1/5th!


Delicious, Jan!

Please tell me the hit rate. And please don't tell me needed one out of one. 
Then I ... have to rethink my hobby


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 14, 2015)

For me, and me only, that is too much to pay for any lens of f/5.6 at 400mm. It is great that some love it, but it is not for me. No way. 

If I didn't have the EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II USM then maybe. Already have the EF 400mm f/5.6L USM. If I didn't have either one of those I would still not get this. I'd save the extra $1.8K to get the 70-200MM F/2.8L IS II USM and the 400mm f/5.6L USM. 

The extra two stops are worth it to me in the 100-200mm range of this.

I know... 400mm with IS, but not for me. Not at that price.

Nevermind.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 14, 2015)

Jan Jasinski said:


> I can confirm the IS is incredible on this lens!
> Below is handheld at 1/5th!



Beautiful photo!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 14, 2015)

Jet20 said:


> I have been using this lens since summer on heavy duty and while I agree the optical quality (especially the lack of any aberrations) is out of this world, I do have two gripes:
> 
> 1. As stochasticmotions noted above, my copy also showed dust inside the front element after a mere 3 months. This lens is definitely not as dust- and water-proof as you usually would expect from L lenses (and as Canon notes in the manual, it is merely "resistant" and as usual, they do not include any weather-caused damage in the warranty) So I wouldn't want to risk using it in rain or snow at such a high price!
> 
> ...



The IS on both my 100-400s is silent. 
Lenstip has measured the Tamron 70-300 IS to be 2.5-2.7 ev http://www.lenstip.com/284.3-Lens_review-Tamron_SP_70-300_mm_f_4-5.6_Di_VC_USD_Build_quality_and_image_stabilization.html
and the 100-400 II to be up to 4 ev, as have other sites. http://www.lenstip.com/439.3-Lens_review-Canon_EF_100-400_mm_f_4.5-5.6L_IS_II_USM_Build_quality_and_image_stabilization.html
Perhaps your lens is faulty?


----------



## greger (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for the review Dustin. I have owned the Mark 1 for a couple of years and I like it. I'll just have to try harder to get the pics that can be taken with the 7D Mark 2 and 100-400 Mark 2. For me to use the 1.4 Extender will make me use live view and my tripod.


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 14, 2015)

I've really enjoyed 100-400mm II.
It's a great lens.
If you loosen it, it almost is a push pull (in case you prefer that type of zoom)
It's great for Sport with the 7DII.
I prefer the image quality when used with a 5D III (slower moving animals etc).
I think the lens is great I'm no so sure about the 7DII but there may be a bit of pixel peeking on my part.
The 5DIII image quality it hard to beat.
I find it eminently hand holdable. I often use it that way.
The IS is very good (and someone like me needs that).
I find it very good for landscape shots too, compressing the landscape.
It's really reduced my use of the 70-200mm F2.8 II (which is a shame in many ways as it's a lovely lens too)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 14, 2015)

Jet20 said:


> I have been using this lens since summer on heavy duty and while I agree the optical quality (especially the lack of any aberrations) is out of this world, I do have two gripes:
> 
> 1. As stochasticmotions noted above, my copy also showed dust inside the front element after a mere 3 months. This lens is definitely not as dust- and water-proof as you usually would expect from L lenses (and as Canon notes in the manual, it is merely "resistant" and as usual, they do not include any weather-caused damage in the warranty) So I wouldn't want to risk using it in rain or snow at such a high price!
> 
> ...



First, I do remember how good the VC was in the Tamron 70-300. I moved it when I got the 70-300L, but I was actually disappointed in the IS in the 70-300L by comparison.

That being said, none of what you are describing sounds like typical behavior for the lens. I've used a few copies now, and the IS was virtually silent in both of them. I think I would investigate, particularly if the lens is still under warranty.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 14, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> Hi Dustin
> 
> Thank you so very, very much for this review.
> 
> ...



The prime still has a minuscule sharpness advantage in the periphery of the image, but the keeper rate with the zoom and its great IS is going to be much higher.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 14, 2015)

Marauder said:


> Thanks for another great review Dustin! I just recently (Black Friday) purchased the 7D II and I am now considering replacement of my Canon 100-400 model 1. The new lens sounds awesome--just wish the price would come down a bit here in Canada, but that's unlikely unless out $ recovers substantially!
> 
> Still, lots of food for thought! 8)



We are not going to see US type prices here for a good while with the tanking Canadian dollar. That being said, you might consider CPS (Canon Professional Services) membership. I bought my own copy from Simon's out of Montreal via CPS pricing at $2179 CDN - a good deal less than typical retail. That more than pays for the $100 CPS membership and you also get the benefits of CPS to boot.


----------



## Rupp1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Jan Jasinski said:


> I can confirm the IS is incredible on this lens!
> Below is handheld at 1/5th!



Just wanted to chime in with a "really nice shot".


----------



## wsmith96 (Dec 14, 2015)

cycleraw said:


> Once again another great review by Dustin. The Canon EF 100-400mm L II is a GREAT lens. I preordered the 100-400mm L II in October 2014 and received it November 2014 with thoughts that I would probably return it since I had recently purchased the Sigma 150-600mm Sport. Well, after just over a year of owning both the Sigma and Canon my Sigma 150-600mm Sport is now listed on e-bay.
> 
> Here's a shot cropped about 50% at 1/60th, f5.6, 360mm, IS Mode 1 with it mounted on my 1DMIV. Notice the motion blur of the CRAP but the Bear is tack sharp.



I guess this answers the question, "does a bear [email protected]# in the woods?"


----------



## arthurbikemad (Dec 14, 2015)

One of my faverouste lenses, love this lens!


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words guys! The keeper rate isn't high, but there is at least more than 1 photo worth editing and publishing. 

Just for kicks, this lens worked pretty well with the 2x II with manual focus. All you need is ideal weather conditions, dead on focus and a strong forearm ;D


----------



## Neutral (Dec 16, 2015)

100-400 II is excellent lens and what is exciting that it works perfectly well with 1.4x III extender, without noticeable image quality degradation.
IQ is so good that to utilize it to full extent it is better to use 5DS(R) or Sony a7rm2
Attached is one of the shots done using 100-400 II with 1.4x III extender.
Downscaled full frame and 100% crop.
Shot done using Sony a7r2 in AF-C mode with Metabones IV .
Adapter was upgraded to FW v.0.47 which provides full support for Canon 1.4x extenders including continuous tracking mode. Focuses almost instantly at f/8.
I really enjoy EF100-400 II.


----------



## Neutral (Dec 16, 2015)

One more sample.
The same 100-400 II with 1.4x on Sony a7r2 set up for APS-C mode.
Equivalent focal length is 840mm.
Full frame (downscaled) and crop - fullsize


----------



## MTCWBY (Dec 19, 2015)

This lens pretty much lives on my camera for youth football and baseball season. I just finished football with it and was very pleased. Image quality was improved over the older model especially when all the way out. The shorter minimum focus distance allowed some shots that would have been blurry previously when the runner was almost at my feet. I can't totally attribute it to the lens but my keeper rate was also up this year. Probably my favorite lens for its versatility.


----------

